# Mounting 75 inch over fireplace



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I just bought a samsung 75 inch TV  and I want to mount it over my fireplace but not drill into the brick! What options do I have? I kind of like the mantel mount mm series. I'm wondering if I can fabricate a 90* bracket to screw to the celing and bolt the bracket to the fabricated bracket


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why? If you can Find a better place for it. Fireplace is to high off the ground...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nabisco said:


> I just bought a samsung 75 inch TV  and I want to mount it over my fireplace but not drill into the brick! What options do I have? I kind of like the mantel mount mm series. I'm wondering if I can fabricate a 90* bracket to screw to the celing and bolt the bracket to the fabricated bracket


Why don't you want to use the brick facing?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why? If you can Find a better place for it. Fireplace is to high off the ground...


Yeah, I've been in a lot of homes with TVs mounted over fireplaces and they do look awkward. Been looking to buy another house for a couple years now and every home I've been in that had TVs mounted on walls had small rooms. Is that a factor here? Is there no other place that the TV can be mounted? Or put on a stand?

I've got a couple fireplaces in my home and my wife and son are always talking about putting a TV set over them. Keep asking them how they are gonna deal with the TV being that high. There are adjustable brackets that would allow the set to be tilted down but even that seems awkward.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Three reasons why you shouldn't mount a TV above a fireplace...1. Heat...Heat and electronics aren't a good mix. If you use the fireplace it can produce enough heat to harm the TV. Also, if you use the fireplace even with the damper wide open smoke residual will eventually build up on the TV screen...2. Ergonomics...Placing a TV above the fireplace is the equivalent of sitting in the front row of a movie theater and staring up at the screen...3. Viewing angle can be compromised if you mount your TV above a fireplace.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Three reasons why you shouldn't mount a TV above a fireplace...1. Heat...Heat and electronics aren't a good mix. If you use the fireplace it can produce enough heat to harm the TV. Also, if you use the fireplace even with the damper wide open smoke residual will eventually build up on the TV screen...2. Ergonomics...Placing a TV above the fireplace is the equivalent of sitting in the front row of a movie theater and staring up at the screen...3. Viewing angle can be compromised if you mount your TV above a fireplace.


We don't use our fireplaces. Haven't used them for years. Sitting here looking at the living room fireplace and I can't imagine having a TV above it. The viewing angle even with the TV angled downward has to be awful. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong.


You're not looking at it wrong Rich. Today's TV's have optimal viewing angles. A few inches to the left, right, top or bottom can drastically change the picture quality because of the viewing angle of the TV. Media furniture is your best bet for placing today's TVs. They're designed with ergonomics and the TV's viewing angle in mind.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The only time you want to mount a TV that high is if you're going to be standing while watching the TV. Sitting in a chair or sofa requires it be reclined to watch a TV that high (and I'm talking about when you mount the TV so the bottom of it is 5-6' plus above the floor). 

Heat/smoke is a concern, but depends on the type of fireplace you have. My old gas fireplace wouldn't impact a TV. My current wood fireplace where I go through a cord of wood per year isn't good for the TV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My inlaws put a smaller TV (32" ?) over their fireplace. It looks like a picture except the image moves. They only watch a couple of hours of TV each evening and there is no other wall space available. At the previous house they had the TV mounted at the same height on the wall above a cabinet where they kept movies (physical media!). They are happy to recline and watch.

The big drawback of my inlaws install is running cables. Power and video cables are run on the front of the brick to reach the DVD player and cable box on a nearby shelf. "Hidden wires" are not possible. Even surface raceway would be worse than they have (a bundle of all black cables).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> My inlaws put a smaller TV (32" ?) over their fireplace. It looks like a picture except the image moves. They only watch a couple of hours of TV each evening and there is no other wall space available. At the previous house they had the TV mounted at the same height on the wall above a cabinet where they kept movies (physical media!). They are happy to recline and watch.
> 
> The big drawback of my inlaws install is running cables. Power and video cables are run on the front of the brick to reach the DVD player and cable box on a nearby shelf. "Hidden wires" are not possible. Even surface raceway would be worse than they have (a bundle of all black cables).


Samsung has a Picture Frame series of TVs. You can get free images or your can subscribe to a service and various art-work cycles through the TV. Until it is on, you don't realize that it is a TV. They call it The Frame TV (The Frame TV - Customizable Art TV | Samsung US)

And to see someone who had a much larger remodeling budget than I'll probably ever see, watch this video on a basement remodel in Chicago.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

TVs should be at sitting eye level +/- 15 degrees. Measure this and see where your TV should go. It''s somewhat shocking to see your TV should only be 2 feet off the floor (bottom edge). Putting a TV over a typical fireplace is like watching it 5-6 feet from the side. The picture will suffer. Put a media stand in front of your fireplace!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> TVs should be at sitting eye level +/- 15 degrees. Measure this and see where your TV should go. It''s somewhat shocking to see your TV should only be 2 feet off the floor (bottom edge). Putting a TV over a typical fireplace is like watching it 5-6 feet from the side. The picture will suffer. Put a media stand in front of your fireplace!


Hard to find a media stand that will fit in front of my living room's fireplace. I'd like to have the fireplaces (we have two) removed but the cost is so high it's easier to keep them. When we bought our house we thought the fireplaces were gonna be wonderful but after a couple years we gave up on them. Too dirty, too hard to get wood at a decent price and just too much work. Fortunately, there's enough room for a big TV set on either side of the fireplace. Tried to convert the living room fireplace to natural gas. Seemed simple but, wow, is that expensive. Yeah, your point is right on, putting a large set above a fireplace isn't a good idea unless you have no other option. That's my opinion based on real life experience.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dmspen said:


> TVs should be at sitting eye level +/- 15 degrees. Measure this and see where your TV should go. It''s somewhat shocking to see your TV should only be 2 feet off the floor (bottom edge). Putting a TV over a typical fireplace is like watching it 5-6 feet from the side. The picture will suffer. Put a media stand in front of your fireplace!


My in-laws set fits within the +/- 15 degrees. They are probably sitting too far away for a small screen, but that is another issue. The screen is also tipped down - the center of the screen is aimed at the heads of the people sitting in the chairs.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Why don't you want to use the brick facing?
> 
> Rich


Because its brick and I'm not going to drill into it and tear it up with holes


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Tv is up, my kids and I used a ceiling mount. It sits on a pole and mounts in the attic


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nicely way to mount it without drilling into the brick. 

When you get time, I'd fill in the gap around the pipe. For insulation, air quality and any critters you might have in your attic.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

trh said:


> Nicely way to mount it without drilling into the brick.
> 
> When you get time, I'd fill in the gap around the pipe. For insulation, air quality and any critters you might have in your attic.


I was going to put silicon and 3d print a cover.

The tv looks amazing and no different from sitting at the theater! I had no available wall space to mount it. On the rare occasion I might use the gas fireplace it doesn't put out a stupid amount of heat and I usually have a fan by it to help circulate the air. I might drop it about 5 inches down but for now with the tilt the angle is great.

Keep in mind I was a satellite installer for 9 years, I've seen no shortage of TVs and mounted half of them. I just never seen a mount like this before! I couldn't and didnt wsnt it lower because it would block the fire place and even in the manual it says it will be ok


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nabisco said:


> mounts in the attic


it would be interesting to see upper point.. what is there ? a square plate with huge bolts going up ? is it bolted to wooden raft or ?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Looks crooked.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Looks crooked.


My thought too. Maybe the angle of the photo?

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks more likely a curved screen than "crooked," to me...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good install, looks great! :thumbsup:
Enjoy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nabisco said:


> I was going to put silicon and 3d print a cover.
> 
> The tv looks amazing and no different from sitting at the theater! I had no available wall space to mount it. On the rare occasion I might use the gas fireplace it doesn't put out a stupid amount of heat and I usually have a fan by it to help circulate the air. I might drop it about 5 inches down but for now with the tilt the angle is great.
> 
> Keep in mind I was a satellite installer for 9 years, I've seen no shortage of TVs and mounted half of them. I just never seen a mount like this before! I couldn't and didnt wsnt it lower because it would block the fire place and even in the manual it says it will be ok


They have ones that also retract into the attic if you ever decide to go crazy. Then you could raise and lower it a lot further. Of course then you'd want to program some sort of music or into when it was lowering into place!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nabisco said:


> Because its brick and I'm not going to drill into it and tear it up with holes


I've done a lot of work on brick walls. I know you have the TV mounted but I wanted to comment on this and forgot about it. If the mortar is visible I'd suggest using anchors in the mortar rather that in the bricks themselves. The bricks will fall apart before the mortar does and mistakes are easy to cover up. Just a suggestion based on personal experience. On a side note, if you have a cinder block wall the anchors should always go in the mortar.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> My thought too. Maybe the angle of the photo?
> 
> Rich


First picture shows screen angled down. Second picture confirms this. It doesn't look crooked to me.


----------

